# 20 Agility Ladder Drills



## Andrew Green (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## MartialMasters (Feb 19, 2016)

I like the variety! 
And I've never tried one-legged burpees before...going to give that a whirl!


----------



## Flatfish (Feb 19, 2016)

Good stuff


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for posting! This is a nice improvement over my line of duct tape on the floor.  I'll be looking for a rope ladder.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 22, 2016)

Pittsburgh Arnis said:


> Thanks for posting! This is a nice improvement over my line of duct tape on the floor.  I'll be looking for a rope ladder.



I picked up 4 of them for about $30 each for my school about 5 years ago, and they get used a lot, all still good.  Definitely a worthwhile investment


----------

